# Dawes Audax on Ebay



## Banjo (30 Mar 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Dawes-Aud...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item414e0cc12cIts not mine and I dont know the owner.Just thought it could be a bargain for someone

Its a 2007 Dawes audax bike the owner mistakenly put 1997 but its a 2007 so it may go for a good price.

I sent a message to the owner querying the age,It was a mistake but as bidding had started she is leaving iot run. Its a mans 56 cm Dawes Audax new and unused currently on £185 with a day and a bit left to go.

Auctions over .Went for 335


----------

